# Help screwed up paper work



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay so i messed up Apollo's UKC paperwork before sent it off. I meant to put Pr Hinshaw's Apollo Creed, but it reads "Pr Hinshaw's ApolloCreed". Can I like cross out "Creed" and write it over in the blank space? Or will that show in the paperwork?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I believe you can just use some white out and fix the name. I have been told by the UKC before that as long as the signatures and dates are not changed its fine.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you sure?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Call the UKC and ask them. They can tell you for sure. Its been several years since I have had to correct paper work.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BTW Joe, you don't have to put the PR in your dogs name. If he's PR it will automatically come on his pedigree. Does his UKC number start with a "A" or a "P"? If it starts with a "A" that is the UKCs code so that they know.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

It starts with and "A". I guess im just doing too much lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> It starts with and "A". I guess im just doing too much lol.


lol don't stress... I did the same thing with Indigo's paperwork!


----------

